# '85 misses @ idle



## rebelchile (Jul 12, 2007)

z24 with a lot of miles, it will burn the fuel in the carb bowl then cut off. after i get it running it'll loosen up and run fine, but when it comes back down to idle it will load up and cut off if you don't keep the rpms up around 1-2thsnd. this motor overheated about 500mi previously, and has been sitting for about a year and a half. i put a bottle of barsleak in the radiator and it stopped the the leak thru the head gskt, and i don't have any water in the oil or exhaust...where do i start, head work at least, 1st, then what do i look for with my idle problem???? thx


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the simple stuff first, is the float sticking, idle adjustment correct??


----------

